# Clearances for Wood Stove



## sesro1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi-

I'm planning on putting my new (to me) Hearthstone III in my fireplace - Hearthstone calls this a "hearth mode" installation - funny term, but I like it.

Anyway, I hadn't really considered the clearance from the top of the stove to the mantel, which is made of wood.  Turns out it's about 19" which I don't think meets the stove's specs for clearance.  

So a couple of questions:

1) Can I install a mantel shield to reduce the minimum clearance from the top of the stove to the mantel?
2) If so, do I have to install the mantel shield against the wood mantel (with space for air flow) or can I install it above the fireplace opening?
3) Could I get one made of copper with the same clearance reductions?

Also, the floor in the room where I'll be putting the wood stove is slate (on top of concrete); do I need to be concerned about extending the hearth at all?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## sesro1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

I should add that the mantel itself is 6.5" wide.


----------



## bholler (Feb 21, 2014)

You can install it anywhere in between the two as long as you are not closer than 1" to either one.   But that will only reduce you clearances by one third you need to find out what the requirement is for your stove


----------



## coaly (Feb 21, 2014)

Your floor is not combustible , so no protection is required.

Normally above the fireplace opening. Similar to this shield that comes with an Insert (Fisher) made for that type installation. THIS IS NOT A HEARTHSTONE PRODUCT ; just an example of a good diagram showing similar clearances required. UL comes up with the clearances needed, so if an installation isn't shown in manual, it's due to not being "listed" or tested for that use.





This is what comes with the Insert installation kit;


----------



## sesro1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks - it's interesting because the Hearthstone III manual makes specification mention of "hearth mode" but then doesn't list any clearances for that installation other than the standard front, back, and sides.  I think I'm going to have to call Hearthstone to confirm.  If no top clearances are listed, does the clearance then default to NFPA standards?


----------



## coaly (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the manual, but had a Hearthstone II. Are you sure they aren't refering to operating with door open and screen in place when using as a fireplace? That's what "Fireplace Mode" means with the brand I'm familiar with.


----------



## bholler (Feb 21, 2014)

yes if no clearance is given it would go to nfpa standard clearance I cant remember it right now and I don't have my book here.  I am sure someone will tell you though.


----------



## sesro1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm fairly certain it refers to installation in a fireplace (text attached).  Then if you go to Part 1, Section F nothing is mentioned except:

Front - 36" unshielded, 36" shielded
Sides - 24" unshielded, 18" shielded
Rear - 30" unshielded, 20" shielded

There are also several illustrations of the stove in the configuration that I wish to install it in - in an existing masonry fireplace.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 21, 2014)

Is this old hoss the electronic air control model made until 1988 or the cat model that they quit making in 1990?


----------



## sesro1978 (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think it's either one of those.  There are no electronics and as far as I can tell, there is no catalytic stuff in the guts.  I think the one I have was referred to as the manual air control model - it has a spin draft on the bottom of the stove and a damper on the top.

Thanks for the continued help with this!


----------



## smokedragon (Feb 28, 2014)

I was told (by a stove shop and installer) while shopping for a woodstove that you can put a piece of sheet metal (copper, stainless, galvanized, etc) under your mantel with one inch spacers off of the mantel, and that would reduce the clearance to 12".  They told me this because the stove I was looking at had a very high mantel clearance.

They certify installs for insurance, so I am sure there is at least a little credibility in their information.......however, I cannot cite a code.


----------



## sesro1978 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yea, I was told the something similar by one of our local stove shops.  Ultimately I guess it's the inspector's call, but all info. is pointing to the fact that a mantel shield will reduce clearances, which is a good thing in my case.


----------

